# Snakes Used to Have Legs and Arms … Until These Mutations Happened



## News Bot (Oct 21, 2016)

The ancestors of today's slithery snakes once sported full-fledged arms and legs, but genetic mutations caused the reptiles to lose all four of their limbs about 150 million years ago, according to two new studies.

*Published On:* 21-Oct-16 09:10 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

